# My Daily Rider...



## Greg (Jun 21, 2013)

This is my daily rider. It's a Huffy "Good Vibrations". I call him the "High Roller". Just put new bars and grips on it today, and plan on a custom light set next week. I put around 8 to 10 miles a day on it, and it's the most comfortable ride I've found yet! Ride On!!!


----------

